# wire staples



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

dose someone have a model # of the wire stapel that is used when the wire is run on the back side of the stud in a basement job.
doing spec for a job that need them to be used and i can not find them.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look at these:

https://www.platt.com/CutSheets/W.W. Cross/Staples-Ins.pdf

https://www.elliottelectric.com/Products/Detail.aspx?i=19830625015326


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Arrow T-75 stapler 












and #7510S staples.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Stupid question here but if its an issue finding the appropriate staple and then struggling to staple it just take the time and drill the studs? Right angle drill you could have an avg basement done in no time.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

:clap:


480sparky said:


> Arrow T-75 stapler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> Stupid question here but if its an issue finding the appropriate staple and then struggling to staple it just take the time and drill the studs? Right angle drill you could have an avg basement done in no time.


 no holes will be allowed for elec on this job. way over what is done on most work


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

pappagor said:


> no holes will be allowed for elec on this job. way over what is done on most work


I cannot fathom an electrical job being done with NO holes.

How do you get power from OUTSIDE...... IN to the building? :blink:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I cannot fathom an electrical job being done with NO holes.
> 
> How do you get power from OUTSIDE...... IN to the building? :blink:


double wall with chase for all mec. you can walk in the chase. this is on a condo job that each unit sell for over $1000000.
you push a bottom and your car is waiting for you.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

pappagor said:


> double wall with chase for all mec. you can walk in the chase. this is on a condo job that each unit sell for over $1000000.
> you push a bottom and your car is waiting for you.


That doesn't explain the 'no holes' clause.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> That doesn't explain the 'no holes' clause.


Is there no drywall or anything going up? I mean what's the big deal about going through the studs?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

Jdub2083 said:


> Is there no drywall or anything going up? I mean what's the big deal about going through the studs?


builtin. insurance. design. you have to build as is called for not the way you want to do it


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Jdub2083 said:


> Is there no drywall or anything going up? I mean what's the big deal about going through the studs?


There must not be any plumbing, either. No hole for the toilet's floor flange..... 

No holes for the light fixtures, outlets & switches in the walls.......



No holes caused by screws and nails........


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> There must not be any plumbing, either. No hole for the toilet's floor flange.....
> 
> No holes for the light fixtures, outlets & switches in the walls.......
> 
> ...


no hole in stud as stated


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

did find a few staples to send spec to bs for review.
480 you must be around hacks to much


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

pappagor said:


> you push a bottom and your car is waiting for you.


Whose bottom do I push to have that car waiting for me?!:whistling:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

your own after you write the check


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

From a basement job to million dollar condos to car closets?:blink:

and were talking about staples


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

pappagor said:


> did find a few staples to send spec to bs for review.
> *480 you must be around hacks to much*


Daz some funny chit right there - c'mon sparky, light him up :laughing:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

superseal said:


> From a basement job to million dollar condos to car closets?:blink:
> 
> and were talking about staples


he can't his head is in the hog barn with all of the out of town hack's:thumbup::clap::clap:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

superseal said:


> Daz some funny chit right there - c'mon sparky, light him up :laughing:


Mumbling derks like him just ain't worth it.....


----------

